# club kit



## taximan54 (23 Aug 2018)

Has anybody got experience of ordering club kit direct from far east suppliers? some of the prices uk firms charge are ridiculous,considering all the stuff they supply is manufactured out there anyway. Regards Neil


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2018)

Sizing is your problem. I ordered a medium, as I am a medium. In the end I had to change it for an XL. I must be asian XL.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Oct 2018)

Owayo in Germany are good value. Only until March 29th 2019, possibly.


----------



## OnTheRopes (17 Dec 2018)

Aerosporting do some great kit in France, make sure you get the sizing kit sent out though if you decide to order
https://www.aerosporting.com/


----------



## Zipp2001 (31 Jan 2019)

Been dealing with Jakroo.com for years and have no complaints. Just finished a new kit design for this year and will order this weekend, and will have them in 2 weeks.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

taximan54 said:


> Has anybody got experience of ordering club kit direct from far east suppliers? some of the prices uk firms charge are ridiculous,considering all the stuff they supply is manufactured out there anyway. Regards Neil



Do all British suppliers have everything made out there.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2019)

We have just recieved our 1st order of club kit
For my budget aka skint it was a case of x mas = please give me cash for kit as a jersey was about £45
it was from the far east for manufacturer and the club sec had try on sizes
here he is modeling kit arrived today


----------

